# NDC number for J1060



## duplicatesandra (Mar 8, 2012)

I am having trouble getting J1060 (Testosteron Cypionate/Estradiol Cypionate 1cc) paid by serveral different insurance companies (ex: BlueCros BlueShield, Aetna, Tricare). They are denying for the NDC number. 
The insurance companies has not paid on this since September 2011.
Can anyone help me with this?


----------

